# anyone know a wallaby breeder?



## falsehoperemains (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a wallaby breeder anywhere in the UK? I am having no luck looking online, just a load of ridiculous articles about them being replacement lawnmowers...

Prefer Bennets or dama, but finding a breeder of any kind is a start!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

falsehoperemains said:


> Does anyone know of a wallaby breeder anywhere in the UK? I am having no luck looking online, just a load of ridiculous articles about them being replacement lawnmowers...
> 
> Prefer Bennets or dama, but finding a breeder of any kind is a start!


Google it as seen ads on preloved pets before.


----------



## James Storey (Jan 17, 2018)

We are looking for two Bennets (Male and Female). Would you be able to pass on any feedback as to breeders in the UK other than Moonridge Farm.
We are based in Cornwall.
Thanks


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 7 years old , you would probably get more responses if you start your own thread.


----------

